# School me on sight lights



## LJohnson7891 (Dec 30, 2018)

The LP is a great light only downfall is you have to change batteries when they die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohioarcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out illumapin way cheaper and just as good https://www.illumapin.com/


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

LJohnson7891 said:


> The LP is a great light only downfall is you have to change batteries when they die.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea on battery life before a change out? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

ohiobowhunter7 said:


> Check out illumapin way cheaper and just as good https://www.illumapin.com/


I'll check it out, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's my take.
Do you need to be able to change the light color and/or program it to shut off?

If no, contact Bill Ruff and get his light. Simple, easy and clean.
https://www.ecwid.com/store/store11274330/


If you need advanced functions mentioned above, look at the Zbros evolution.
https://zbrosarchery.com/collections/zbros-sight-lights/products/zbros-evolution



Either kit will come with what you need to hook to your existing sight.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

dajogejr said:


> Here's my take.
> Do you need to be able to change the light color and/or program it to shut off?
> 
> If no, contact Bill Ruff and get his light. Simple, easy and clean.
> ...


The Zbros has stood out as having some features that sound good to have but I could easily be swayed to something different. I've seen people mentioning his light and I'll do some more research on it. Thanks for taking the time 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LJohnson7891 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mainefella said:


> Any idea on battery life before a change out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I honestly don’t know how long it will last I change them out every few times I shoot. It holds 2 batteries and you can swap the light to the other battery if it does go dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the lp light kit and easy to set up and easy to change battery out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

So_cal hunter88 said:


> I like the lp light kit and easy to set up and easy to change battery out


Bill Ruff kits are even easier, less than half the price and batteries last longer.
The setup for changing timer length is cumbersome.
Zbros could not be easier.

LP does have two light outputs, each with different timers if that floats your boat.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Another good one is a Schlite, I have close to 50 hours on one battery at this time with mine. Has 8 (I think) brightness settings and is extremely bright.
It does not have multiple color options, but its also priced accordingly.

https://www.schlite.com/


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Boatman71 said:


> Another good one is a Schlite, I have close to 50 hours on one battery at this time with mine. Has 8 (I think) brightness settings and is extremely bright.
> It does not have multiple color options, but its also priced accordingly.
> 
> https://www.schlite.com/


Schlite is a good option.
I had one.
I prefer the Ruff due to him being a site participant, being less expensive and also having an on/off switch.
What turned me off on the Schlite was no on/off switch, you clicked it to one end or the other to turn if off, so if you forgot your brightness setting, you had to remember it by trial and error.
Whereas the Ruff, just flip it on and off and it's a dynamic switch (Smooth roll) vs. the clicks of the Schlite.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I use a HHA Kingpin, the fiber is so bright you don't need a light, just the rheostat to tone it down. no wires, no batteries, never lets you down!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

dajogejr said:


> Schlite is a good option.
> I had one.
> I prefer the Ruff due to him being a site participant, being less expensive and also having an on/off switch.
> What turned me off on the Schlite was no on/off switch, you clicked it to one end or the other to turn if off, so if you forgot your brightness setting, you had to remember it by trial and error.
> Whereas the Ruff, just flip it on and off and it's a dynamic switch (Smooth roll) vs. the clicks of the Schlite.


There ya go. Great info! I went from a small el cheapo light to this Schlite and love it. I have my light on so low of a setting (2 clicks) for indoor with a blue pin, its an easy one for me, but yes you bring up a good point!


----------



## Siegfried_1984 (Nov 26, 2013)

zbros hands down the best light I have ever used


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Thanks a bunch everyone, this was the kind of info I was hoping for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickstick_28 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have used both the LP and Zbros, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the options of light time and brightness on the LP but the downfall is having to change the batteries. I usually only get 6-8 hrs on a set. The zbros I like that you can charge the batteries and you can change your fiber color. If you run a clear or blue fiber the pin will washout on a white target. On the zbros you can just change the setting to a red or green color for that target and issue is gone


----------



## ThwackerPSU (Oct 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Lancaster has LP lights on sale for 99.00$ right now. Got the wife one for her bow can’t go wrong with LP


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

Zbros is best I have found. Charge lasts easily through any two day tournament 
If you remember to turn it off. I Cary a juice packet to charge on sight if it gets low but has never been a problem. You can turn intensity up or down for full sun or clouds.
It gives you a more consistent option from shot to shot no matter the lightning. 
Also like the idea I can change colors for different color targets. 
It makes a huge difference on white and black target. 
The zbros is the best I have found,
Run light from top or side.
I had problems with long distance shots with it running from bottom.
Extremely happy with it!






[/ATTACH]


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Larry and his LP sight. I've had trouble with the connector though. Larry recommends removing the connector when changing batteries and those connections are, IMHO, a little fragile. I shoot low poundage cause I'm an old guy, and the cord from the unit to the scope isn't long enough to allow me to shoot over 60 yards.

I do like the on/off switch of the LP better.


----------



## GWYbowhunter (Dec 18, 2008)

The illumapin is a great light and very easy to use and adjust the brightness.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

After having a bunch of LP lights fail, either poor battery life, or broke the wires. I went with the original Z-Bros light. It was good. I had one issue with it one time, and I got it fixed and still have it. Since then I got the new Z-bros light and its considerably better than others I have seen. The specialty is nice, has more color options but not sure how many one would really need.

Z-Bros is easy to charge, holds a charge for EVER. I literally charge it once a month and I shoot with it a lot. I charge it up before an ASA and never worry about it again. I like being able to program the time delay etc. Its simple, its clean, and it flat out works.


----------

